# Blower Not Working



## ourumov2 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have a 92 Maxima GXE and a few months ago while driving I had the heater on and the blower just stopped working. Also, the Fan Option/AC buttons no longer are lit. I have checked/replaced every possible fuse - none of them were bad. What may be the cause of this? 
Thanks!!


----------

